# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake kintropin

## bigswoll

Stamped Kintropin I'n caps came with instruction 100% FAKE

----------


## wmaousley

Fake comes to mind with anything Chinese

----------

